# Greg Spurgeon Auctions - Couple of Colored Lightnings



## epgorge (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyone who loves jars must love Greg Spurgeon. He puts together some excellent auctions which I always support if at all possible. He usually has quite a few high end jars but he also has very nice jars that one can pick up reasonably inexpensive. I appreciate his efforts. He is kind of the Heckler of Jars, if you will. Here are a couple I purchased at his last auction.Ep


----------



## epgorge (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Greg Spurgeon Auctions*

That was a Olive Yellow Amber, by his color codes. this one is a very fine Golden Yellow Amber. The colors seem to blend throughout the glass.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Greg Spurgeon Auctions*

There are many variations of colors when considering "yellow amber". Red Book doesn't really get into all the variations. I suppose yellow amber is yellow amber. They sure do look nice sitting side by side. You can really see the variations.


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 14, 2014)

I always love Greg's auctions.  Reasonable terms, cheap safe and quick shipping, etc.  I'm not a huge jar guy but a lot of my historical flasks were bought from his auctions and in this most recent auction I picked up 3 bottles I am very happy with...just got them in the mail yesterday.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 14, 2014)

nhpharm said:
			
		

> I always love Greg's auctions.  Reasonable terms, cheap safe and quick shipping, etc.  I'm not a huge jar guy but a lot of my historical flasks were bought from his auctions and in this most recent auction I picked up 3 bottles I am very happy with...just got them in the mail yesterday.


I have noticed he has a wider selection of bottles and jars. There were some very nice bitters this time. I would love to see which ones you got. I watched all of them for 15 days. As good as the world series. He had medicines, bitters flasks and they went at a reasonable rate. I like his auctions because they are affordable and his items are obtainable, unlike some other high end glass auction. Thanks for the response. I have noticed sometimes responses are few or not at all.Joel


----------



## cookie (Feb 14, 2014)

Joel- love the jars....picked up a cornflower blue ATLAS E-Z SEAL qt  in the auction....and got the lid for my cornflower blue lightning jar....pictures soon...John


----------



## cookie (Feb 15, 2014)

Here is picture of cornflower blue jars- in amongst jars in kitchen window. The cornflower blue lightning pint is on far left...


----------



## epgorge (Feb 15, 2014)

nice John! I saw Dave Rogers of Fishtails tonight. He mentioned you stopped by. Bob West was there (back to VT) and told how a bunch of people from capital district came to his establishment because of Thurs. Nite Blues. He was impressed and wants to see you for ad. So So Sorry about your Mom. Mom's are special.Joel


----------

